# مباحث مرتبط با توسعه وب > طراحی وب (Web Design) >  زیباترین وبسایت های جهان (لذت ببرید)

## raika17metal

در این تاپیک زیباترین سایت های جهان برای شما قرار داده میشه. امیدوارم از دیدنش لذت ببرید و ایده های جدیدی توی ذهنتون ایجاد بشه.

----------


## raika17metal

سایت شماره 1


سایت شماره 2



سایت شماره 3


وبسایت شماره 4


سایت شماره 5

----------


## raika17metal

سایت شماره 6


سایت شماره 7


سایت شماره 8


سایت شماره 9


سایت شماره 10

----------


## raika17metal

سایت شماره 11


سایت شماره 12


سایت شماره 13


سایت شماره 14


سایت شماره 15

----------


## AmirHarirbafan

ممنون!
وب سایتای خیلی قشنگی بودن اما اکثرشون فلش بودن. همونجور که میدونید استفاده از فلش در طراحی وب سایت ها منقرض شده.
من بیشتر وب سایت هایی رو میپسندم که با Css و HTML و Javascript باشن و از چیزی اضافه تر استفاده نکرده باشن.
مثل اینا
http://undergrad.biola.edu/
http://www.justbcoz.co.za/headspace/
http://www.mattsalik.com/stuff/
http://www.css3.info/
ممکنه زیاد قشنگ نباشن ولی حداقل توسط موتور های جستجو بهتر پیدا میشن

----------


## raika17metal

> ممنون!
> وب سایتای خیلی قشنگی بودن اما اکثرشون فلش بودن. همونجور که میدونید استفاده از فلش در طراحی وب سایت ها منقرض شده.
> من بیشتر وب سایت هایی رو میپسندم که با Css و HTML و Javascript باشن و از چیزی اضافه تر استفاده نکرده باشن.
> مثل اینا
> http://undergrad.biola.edu/
> http://www.justbcoz.co.za/headspace/
> http://www.mattsalik.com/stuff/
> http://www.css3.info/
> ممکنه زیاد قشنگ نباشن ولی حداقل توسط موتور های جستجو بهتر پیدا میشن


 هدف فقط نشون دادن زیبایی بود من خودم واقعا از تماشاشون لذت بردم

----------


## raika17metal

سایت شماره 16


سایت شماره 17


سایت شماره 18


سایت شماره 19


سایت شماره 20

----------


## raika17metal

سایت شماره 21


سایت شماره 22


سایت شماره 23


سایت شماره 24


سایت شماره 25

----------


## raika17metal

سایت شماره 26


سایت شماره 27


سایت شماره 28


سایت شماره 29


سایت شماره 30

----------


## AmirHarirbafan

لیست این همه سایت قشنگ رو از کجا آوردید!

----------


## mehdin69

این یکی هم برید به اصول کاری و نوع کارشون دقت کنید
به نظرم خیلی عالی طراحی شده...
http://www.blitzagency.com/

----------


## m.soleimani

جالب بودن دستت درد نکنه محض گردش مناسب بودن موفق باشید./

----------


## raika17metal

> لیست این همه سایت قشنگ رو از کجا آوردید!


توی گوگل عبارت "the most beautiful websites" را جستجو کنید.

----------


## raika17metal

سایت شماره 31


سایت شماره 32


سایت شماره 33


سایت شماره 34


سایت شماره 35

----------


## hamiii

سلام.
با تشکر
البته بیشتر تو دسته طراحی گرافیکی و فلش قرار می گیرند تا طراحی وب.
واقعا جالبند

----------


## raika17metal

بله سایت ها از نظر گرافیکی واقعا خیره کننده هستند

----------


## majidh1

http://www.designerco.co/ یک سایت زیبا از نظر من هست که فلش هم نیست

----------


## digitalartcenter

نظرتون درباره این سایت چیه؟
از فلش هم استفاده نشده
http://www.graphist.net

----------


## omidabedi

داداش این تاپیک رو ماله 2 سال پیش از کجا پیدا کردی اخه :دی

----------


## e_a_23

> داداش این تاپیک رو ماله 2 سال پیش از کجا پیدا کردی اخه :دی


 خوبه که پیدا کردن.من ندیده بودم 2 سال پیش.خیلی قشنگ بودن.ممنون

----------


## omidabedi

دیگه اینگونه تکنولوژی (فلش) خیلی وقته از رده خارج شده.

----------


## noroozifar

ممنون از سایت های که گذاشتید

----------


## digitalartcenter

اینم یه سایت جدید

مرکز هنر دیجیتالی

----------


## tamafi6

> اینم یه سایت جدید
> 
> مرکز هنر دیجیتالی


دوست عزیز کپی هست ایرانی مخ طراحی چنین چیزهایی رانداره

http://temphaa.com/%D9%82%D8%A7%D9%8...A7%DB%8C-crea/

----------


## saeid13608

اینم یه سایت ایرانی خیلی خوشگل که با استفاده از html و php طراحی شده
http://www.tanzdl.ir

----------


## Tuoraj

تشکر برای این همه سایت زیبا  :قلب:

----------

